# Transistores jfet k30 y k105



## Alexito (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo

Desearia si alguien tiene por favor los datos tecnicos de los 

JFET:

k30
Y-351

Jfet:

k105
383C 

Jfet:

k105
363C 

Tales como: Idss; Vp; yos
todo esto para tener datos de diseño para un amplificador, lo busque por todo lado no los encuentro me refiero a los datos los FET ya los consegui.

Saludos


----------



## algp (Jun 10, 2009)

Encontre los datasheet:
- K30
Para el K105 hay menos información disponible:
- K105


----------



## Alexito (Jun 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias algp

Saludos


----------



## mymMechas (Mar 18, 2013)

encontre que k105 es equivalente al NTE459 ahi te dejo la dirección del datasheet ojala te sirva 
http://www.weisd.com/store2/NTE459.pdf


----------

